# Karick Lake



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

On FWC's site, Karick Lake is getting a renovation in 2017. Apparenty its gonna be drained and the bottom re-contoured then it will be stocked so it will have better fishing. I sure hope so, fishing there sux. I love camping there and would love to be able to catch some fish to fry. as per FWC website:
"The next couple years should provide substantial improvements to Karick Lake. A full-lake renovation, scheduled to begin in 2017, will de-water Karick, restructure bottom contours, enhance fish habitat, and re-stock the lake at optimal sportfish densities. As a result, the lake will be unavailable to anglers while renovations are being conducted. This fall provides an excellent opportunity to enjoy Karick before the work begins."


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That really "sounds" great.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bring in some dirt and asphalt, make a heck of a parking lot...


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> Bring in some dirt and asphalt, make a heck of a parking lot...


And have the same luck catching fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My nature is to be positive, however I've been fishing all three of those lakes since they opened and none of them have even come close to what I consider their potential. Maybe in the mid 70's but not since. I've seen them make over, drain down, dewater, add oxygen pumps, shad, oyster shells, and feeding stations. Seems like we're a testing grounds for the rest of the state.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

We had good luck last spring with the shell cracker there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder ifin they'll let folks bring some dip nets down?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I wonder ifin they'll let folks bring some dip nets down?


15 years ago there were a few grass carp in there as big as me! No telling how big they are now!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> I wonder ifin they'll let folks bring some dip nets down?


Heard from a good source you will be able to 


sent from outside your window


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

They are going to do the other 2 lakes after that. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Heard from a good source you will be able to
> 
> 
> sent from outside your window


If they do, I will be stocking the pond here by the house!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> They are going to do the other 2 lakes after that.
> 
> sent from outside your window


If they do, someones going to have wade into Hurricane with a net and get both of the fish out of there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I got a SS anchor at the bottom of Hurricane I'd give someone a 12pk for.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Really nice blackberry on bottom by oyster pile - probably dry it off and be cool!


----------

